# BC real estate market



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

It up 46% over 2012, I see know one has commented on it. 
Was 2012 just a correction? 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...big-recovery-from-2012-slump/article14883231/


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

No 2012 was not just a correction, if you read the article, they say prices were flat this year even if the one month had good sales.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> No 2012 was not just a correction, if you read the article, they say prices were flat this year even if the one month had good sales.


Problem is.........if you can believe the numbers.

Real estate associations were caught listing homes on several real estate boards, and counting multiple sales for the same house.

They also admit they get the numbers from real estate agents.........and then massage the numbers, according to their secret formula.

It's hard to have confidence in the numbers, when there is no oversight.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

interesting, thanks for the input.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Checked my house valuation and those of neighbors. Nope, still cost the same. 

I saw some attached townhouses besides a main highway listing at the price of a detached house with 4x the land. Some of these realtors are delusional. 

The biggest impact I think is from the government removing their insurance scheme. People say Asians came with suitcases of cash to buy these houses, the insurance scheme affecting house price tells that they are actually spreading those cash into 4 houses and taking advantage of the mortgages.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I figure that Canadian real estate will keep chugging along until one of these stops it:

1) higher interest rates (Bank of Canada, or more likely, the bond market)
2) higher unemployment rates


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

There will always be hot spots.
Look at Fort St. John or Terrace or Kitimat BC right now, booming due to natural gas. I can't see it slowing down for awhile. These places are going nuts.


----------

